# Arivus



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2010)

Felt the need to expand on this character a bit.

Name: Celadon "Arivus"
Age: 17
Sex: male
Species: long-tailed weasel
Height: 6'
Weight: 160lbs

Appearance: Scraggly, often looks tired, baggy eyes, unkempt
- Hair and fur: shades of green, hair is long and unkempt
- Markings: black tail tip
- Eye color: purple
- Other features: fucking enormous jew nose
Behavior and Personality: hard working, usually tired, fun-loving, social

Skills: somehow being able to stay awake in school
Weaknesses: homework ugggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Likes: caffeine, nighttime, smoothies, science, pokÃ©mon
Dislikes: downers, baked beans, those stupid fuckers that sit in the hallways with their legs out, people who don't know the differences between rat and mice FFFFFFF

History: grew up in shitty neighborhoods, parents divorced, constantly flat broke, the usual

Clothing/Personal Style: whatever is nearby and (mostly) clean
Picture:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4028678/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4108635/

Goal: to get into college
Profession: sleeping
Personal quote: "fuck"
Theme song: pokeymans come onnnnn
Birthdate: party like it is
Star sign: libra

Favorite food: cereal, pizza
Favorite drink: smoothies, chocolate milk
Favorite location: bed
Favorite weather: mid 70's and sunny
Favorite color: red

Least liked food: baked beans what the fuck
Least liked drink: PISS IN A CAN i mean diet cock er coke
Least liked location: school
Least liked weather: -40 bullshit

Favorite person: ALL OF YOU FAFERS C:
Least liked person: Ingrid Newkirk
Friends: Konner, Saffron, Cerise, Fandango, Azure, Amber
Relations: everyone is a bro
Enemies: some teachers
Significant other: none
Orientation: straight

yes his real name is Celadon

fuck you


----------



## Icky (Sep 18, 2010)

*doesn't know the difference between mice and rats"


----------



## Alstor (Sep 18, 2010)

Icky said:


> *doesn't know the difference between mice and rats"


 Mice

Rats


----------



## Icky (Sep 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Mice
> 
> Rats


 
small furry thing vs. different small furry thing

:l


----------



## Alstor (Sep 18, 2010)

Icky said:


> small furry thing vs. different small furry thing
> 
> :l


 Urugh.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2010)

Arivus is the bestest

accept no substitutes

Also, shame on you Icky


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> Arivus is the bestest
> 
> accept no substitutes
> 
> Also, shame on you Icky


 
yeeeeaaaaaah

so are you happy now :V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> yeeeeaaaaaah
> 
> so are you happy now :V


 
the happiest


----------



## Willow (Sep 19, 2010)

Weasels are cool too


----------



## Aden (Sep 19, 2010)

Thought thread title was "Avirus", didn't look a thread section, clicked looking for comments on antivirus software. MLIA?


----------

